# California: State of Change



## cgw (Nov 15, 2018)

Some great archival images from the massive New York Times photo collection. Well worth a look, even if it is a bit of a plug for Google Cloud:

California: State of Change


----------



## Braineack (Nov 15, 2018)

some great shots in there.


----------

